# My Goldfish



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

They'll need an upgrade sooner than later, but for now they're happy.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Can I ask what the long thin fish are swimming on the bottom? They are neat, I'm thinking about starting a coldwater tank, so I'd appreciate your expertise. Thanks.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

The long fish on the bottom are Weather Loaches. They do best in groups of 4 or more; they are very hardy, active, and fun to watch. The only caveat is that they are escape artists so you need to make sure your aquarium is covered. If you have a sand or comparable substrate they will bury themselves with only their eyes showing.

*datfish*: you should consider placing a piece of driftwood or something for the loaches to hide in / under.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Those are some good looking fish, datfish!


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

pandamom said:


> Can I ask what the long thin fish are swimming on the bottom? They are neat, I'm thinking about starting a coldwater tank, so I'd appreciate your expertise. Thanks.


Sorry for the late reply, didn't notice. They are actually European Weather Loaches. Not much difference from normal Weather Loaches. If you inbox me I can talk to you more about coldwater fish.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Ugh, I'm so over stocked.


----------

